
Learn RegEx or test your skills with a slasher-themed learning game - robinLord
https://www.therobinlord.com/projects/slash-escape
======
event-horizon
This is great. Always mean to upskill in RegEx but its always that nice-to-
have that gets procrastinated.

Game format might just get me to stick to it.

~~~
robinLord
Awesome! So glad you think so :-) yea it can be a pretty dry topic unless you
have something fun to do with it so the idea was to hopefully add that element
of fun

------
da_westby
Love the format for learning Regex - very slick game.

